# Got my first fox



## pappy8745 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well my parents had a chicken stolen in broad daylight and watched the fox run off with it. I ordered some traps and did some research. I made a set with three traps and a dead goose staked down in the middle of the set and I got my fox last night after 48hours. I might have found something to do in the off season from waterfowling...that was kinda fun! I remade the set to see if there were any more fox using that area. Thanks for all the info you guys post on here, it was very helpful.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Pretty little red. Good work. Fox are easy to catch and very rewarding. 
Keep it up. :thumb:

xdeano


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

nice grab :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice looking fox for the end of January! They usually got no hips left this time of year.


----------

